# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Kayserilinin Bayramı

## ceyda

kayseri-fikralari.gifKayserilinin biri mide rahatsızlığından dolayı doktora gider. Doktor muayene eder ve:

- Yarın bir daha gelmeniz gerekecek, yapılan testlerden sonra hastalığınıza teşhis koyabileceğim. 
Ama aç karnına gelin lütfen, der.

Kayserili bayram eder içinden şöyle der; 
"İyi iyi kahvaltıyı da beleşe getirdik."

----------

